# Camden solution spray for primary fermenter



## calvin (Sep 6, 2007)

Requesting your opinion on spraying camden solution in 6 gal primary with spray bottle. It's large open top and hard to swish.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 7, 2007)

I run a Ferment on Premises and start a whole pile of kits each month in large (46 litre) primaries. I put sanitizer (maybe a litre) in the primary and swish it around trying to get good coverage on the 23 litre section. Then I spray the entire primary with sanitizer.

FYI, I use iodophor because the metabisulphite (ie campden) spray would bother me big time.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Sep 7, 2007)

I do the same. Swish around what I can and then spray it down with a Sodium Metabisulfate solution.


----------

